# I thought they knew



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have always been a hunter I owned a 12 gauge, 22lr rifle and a 410 shotgun. That's all I needed for anything the woods from deer to squirrel.
Then one day in 2001 I started looking and did some research and found the world wasn't what I thought it was. I realized that a firearm for
personal protection was needed. Then later about 3 years I got into pistols and ARs. I have asked a ton of question both basic and technical.
I have read everything I could get my hands on. But I realized that I was lacking the most important ingredient "experience".
So when someone speaks about firearms I listen. I was at a outdoor range and a grope of 3 guys were there I had seen and talked to them
before and they seemed to know what makes a gun go bang. I walked over to say hi. The topic of discussion the was why one guy had a problem with the bullets tumbling. I asked about twist rate and bullet weight. I got the dear in the headlights look. Turns out these guys didn't know even the basic. What a disappointment. I have since learned to take what I hear with a grain of salt. 

That's what I like about this forum it's a great place to get honest straight forward questions.
I know sometimes that it must be annoying when I ask so many basic question.

So I would like to thank the people on here that do know what they are talking about and they share that 
knowledge if asked.
So,, Thank you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Home work pays off.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> ............ I was at a outdoor range and a grope of 3 guys were there ................


Well, any time 3 guys are groping, you know they don't have a full box of crayons. :vs_laugh:

I'll echo your thanks simply because no one can know everything, so we can all learn.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, any time 3 guys are groping, you know they don't have a full box of crayons. :vs_laugh:
> 
> I'll echo your thanks simply because no one can know everything, so we can all learn.


oops Yep I'm a dork sometimes LOL


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

It amazes me the amount of people that want to be "gun guys" but when they open their mouths, it quickly becomes apparent they don't know what they are talking about. I cringe when I walk into gun shops anymore. The lack of basic gun safety and knowledge is rampant. I wish I had a dollar for; every time I have been swept by a firearm in a store... every time I have heard "You can't miss with a shotgun"..."All you have to do is rack a 12 gauge pump and the bad guy will run"..."9mm, 30-30, 40sw etc sucks"..."1911's are archaic" ....Ad nauseam.

But to each his own I suppose. I was fortunate to be brought up by a father who knew his way around firearms and handed down that passion to me. I learned even more when a local college offered a reloading class several years ago, which opened my eyes to the more technical side of ballistics. I've perused the posts here and have found them be very informative and I have learned much from the knowledge posted here. There is a wealth of solid information to be found on this forum....other sites, not so much :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I usually start talking about reloading. That will weed the wannbe's out really quick.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One thing all folks should fear more than the gun... ignorance.

Never be ashamed to ask questions, no matter how insignificant it might seem.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't know everything so I do a lot of listening and will always ask the dumb question. Like: If Hillery Clinton falls down a flight of stairs and nobody is around to hear her fall, does she make a noise? Did she really fall? And does anybody care? :devil:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I barely know much about guns etc.
But, was the target sbkwing key holes, vice nice round holes.
Wouldnt that be too fast of a twist rate cor the round?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> I barely know much about guns etc.
> But, was the target sbkwing key holes, vice nice round holes.
> Wouldnt that be too fast of a twist rate cor the round?


 I'm just learning but from what I have read to slow or to fast,, To heavy or light. Could cause a bullet to tumble.- maybe I think

I hope someone that knows about this subject would post and let us know


----------

